# Dynamark 1136 Mower Deck Parts



## JoVonn (May 15, 2015)

I am trying to repair the mower deck for my older Dynamark 1136. Unfortunately, among other issues, the deck was presented to me in pieces. I believe some may be missing. I am in need of some clear photographs of a complete deck or a parts breakdown diagram in order to sort it all out. While the deck clutch pulley and bracket are intact, of particular difficulty is the placement of the deck idler pulley and bracket as the bracket seems to be missing. 

I've done considerable searching and did find a few not so clear and incomplete, yet helpful pics in this forum.

I also do not know the date of manufacture. Where is the MN & SN tag supposed to be located? The bottom is the only place I have left to check.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------

